# Muscle pain and DP



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone here have pains in their legs? Or Myofascial pain syndrome?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd say that would be linked to anxiety.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

My legs feel like shit at the moment, but I think I has the flu or something. Sneezing and coughing all of yesterday.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

While anxiety can cause tension and tension could cause muscle soreness, I am looking for individuals with more severe symptoms. Myofascial pain syndrome, as an example, isn't an anxiety disorder and can be severe to the point of preventing employment.

I am asking because I know a boy who was in the same 'sick' building as caused my problems. Also a lady there has been disabled as well. The boy is too young to describe visual symptoms well. But has unexplained pain in the legs - just as how Myofascial started with the lady. Also, he has now been diagnosed with a sensory deprivation disorder because he is experiencing numbness.

A number of neurological problems exhibit pain in leg muscles as a side symptom. I am focusing in terms of Derealization as this is part of life now for two 'victims' of this building. I am hoping to collect useful information to present to the parents and their doctors. Thank you.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I've always kinda wondered what the connection is. Ever since getting DP over a year and a half ago I've had a problem with my muscles getting fatigued very quickly. Even now that I've recovered that problem still remains. I wonder if it's related to vitamin D deficiency. That was my initial diagnosis and I don't think I ever did get my levels all the way back up.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

If you have painful joints, muscles, numbness, on top of DP, I would get checked for LYME disease, by an LLMD. Just check out some of the forums related to the subject, and there are whole threads related to DP/DR as it is a major symptom of Lyme and other similar infections. Many peoples first symptom of Lyme is DP, but untreated slowly progressive to flu-like symptoms, body aches, and all kinds of other bad news. Good news is with proper and early treatment, you can get rid of it and the DP will go away as well.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> If you have painful joints, muscles, numbness, on top of DP, I would get checked for LYME disease, by an LLMD. Just check out some of the forums related to the subject, and there are whole threads related to DP/DR as it is a major symptom of Lyme and other similar infections. Many peoples first symptom of Lyme is DP, but untreated slowly progressive to flu-like symptoms, body aches, and all kinds of other bad news. Good news is with proper and early treatment, you can get rid of it and the DP will go away as well.


Thanx for pointing out Lymes to people. I live in the northeast like you and it's a big problem. People on my street have it. Quite a number of the dogs around here (they fair better than people do). I've tested clear (3 times) and so has the boy.

Most are aware of rheumatoid affects of Lymes. But few seem to know that the Lymes bacteria hides in nerve tissue including the brain so it causes all sorts of neurological problems/damage. It has been called an imitator of every neurological disease that is known.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Visual Dude said:


> Thanx for pointing out Lymes to people. I live in the northeast like you and it's a big problem. People on my street have it. Quite a number of the dogs around here (they fair better than people do). I've tested clear (3 times) and so has the boy.
> 
> Most are aware of rheumatoid affects of Lymes. But few seem to know that the Lymes bacteria hides in nerve tissue including the brain so it causes all sorts of neurological problems. It has been called an imitator of every neurological disease that is known.


Yeah it definitely does cause neurological problems, DP was the first symptom I had, and it was years before my joints started to hurt. I was extremely lucky to test positive because the unfortunate fact of the matter is Lyme disease blood testing is extremely unreliable, so much so in fact that most lyme doctors, (LLMDs) diagnose you based on your symptoms. The reason why is because the lyme test is an antibody test, and lyme is good at hiding from your immune system deep in muscle tissue. This way is goes undetected by the body and doesnt show up on tests. Mostly, you only test positive in very early stages, unless the bacteria is in a reproductive cycle, which happens about once a month. Furthermore, the testing is SOOO flawed, and was first designed only to track the spread of the disease through a region, not to diagnose humans with infection. But we still use it to diagnose people. It really is insane.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> Yeah it definitely does cause neurological problems, DP was the first symptom I had, and it was years before my joints started to hurt. I was extremely lucky to test positive because the unfortunate fact of the matter is Lyme disease blood testing is extremely unreliable, so much so in fact that most lyme doctors, (LLMDs) diagnose you based on your symptoms. The reason why is because the lyme test is an antibody test, and lyme is good at hiding from your immune system deep in muscle tissue. This way is goes undetected by the body and doesnt show up on tests. Mostly, you only test positive in very early stages, unless the bacteria is in a reproductive cycle, which happens about once a month. Furthermore, the testing is SOOO flawed, and was first designed only to track the spread of the disease through a region, not to diagnose humans with infection. But we still use it to diagnose people. It really is insane.


Sad but true. Ever since the discovery of penicillin (a miracle drug), people thing doctors can fix everything. But while they are great at keeping people alive, they are not good at making people healthy. Still, they are a valuable resource to use.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> I've always kinda wondered what the connection is. Ever since getting DP over a year and a half ago I've had a problem with my muscles getting fatigued very quickly. Even now that I've recovered that problem still remains. I wonder if it's related to vitamin D deficiency. That was my initial diagnosis and I don't think I ever did get my levels all the way back up.


My DR was simultaneous with peripheral nerve problems. Dopamine is mine main need for the DR (the nerve problems were taken care of with herbs and nutrition) and imbalances in the dopamine/acetylcholine balance causes muscle pains - many people first feel this in their calves. But it can be anywhere.

I know you use lots of alternative stuff. Have you had any experiences with meds?

What are your main DP symptoms? And how did it start?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> My DR was simultaneous with peripheral nerve problems. Dopamine is mine main need for the DR (the nerve problems were taken care of with herbs and nutrition) and imbalances in the dopamine/acetylcholine balance causes muscle pains - many people first feel this in their calves. But it can be anywhere
> 
> I know you use lots of alternative stuff. Have you had any experiences with meds?
> 
> What are your main DP symptoms? And how did it start?


My main issue was DR. The whole visual symptom spectrum, voice sounded different, strange perception of time and high anxiety. Just to name the basics. Mine started from stress, exhaustion and alcohol and caffeine abuse. My main goal in my regimen has been to rebalance/raise acetylcholine and dopamine. So far it's been a success. I've recovered but maybe I still have some room for improvement before the muscle fatigue goes away.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

A year or so after I got depression, anxiety, DP,etc, I also got muscle pain mostly in my hands and legs. But I don't have it all the time (though I feel it to some extent all the time). It comes and goes. I usualy have it badly for some weeks and then it pass. It only bothers when I'm not in a move, like when I'm lying down. It was so bad sometimes when I went to sleep that I had to walk for a while. Also I had it badly in the mornings while sitting in the bus. I had to move my legs constantly and it looked very weird, lol. Things like that. Lately I don't have it in the strong way but I always feel it in my muscles. I actually think I have Fibromyalgia but I've never went to check it out.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

EverDream said:


> A year or so after I got depression, anxiety, DP,etc, I also got muscle pain mostly in my hands and legs. But I don't have it all the time (though I feel it to some extent all the time). It comes and goes. I usualy have it badly for some weeks and then it pass. It only bothers when I'm not in a move, like when I'm lying down. It was so bad sometimes when I went to sleep that I had to walk for a while. Also I had it badly in the mornings while sitting in the bus. I had to move my legs constantly and it looked very weird, lol. Things like that. Lately I don't have it in the strong way but I always feel it in my muscles. I actually think I have Fibromyalgia but I've never went to check it out.


Fibromyalgia involves Substance-P. And Substance-P is tied in with dopamine (though little is known - after all they still haven't named 'substance-P' yet). Some people with Fibromyalgia report _some_ help using Wellbutrin. Have you any experience with it?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Interesting discussion. Every since igot DP DR from weed now i'm getting some new symptoms after 2 years. I have like reactions to food at start (more pressurei n head) and after 30 to 60minuetes (a weird feeling thru all the body like something is nerving you) and sometimes anxiety etc...

Anyone got any clue? I'm taking john wort again. Tommy what are you eating now?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

at the moment i'm not taking anything really. just living life as normal. other than amoxicillin for an infection but that doesn't really count. if you want the list of supplements they are in this blog i wrote. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/6/entry-2-a-quick-run-down/ .


----------

